# What is LF short for????



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Yes, I'm still a newbie, and haven't a clue what LF stands for!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Large Fowl, meaning standard size versus Bantams.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you Apyl. Now I'll never forget!


----------

